# Metrolink Bomb Scare



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 16, 2013)

I was on my way out the door when I caught a TV report about this; all clear shortly after 2 p.m. Likely more detail in tomorrow's L.A. Times, but at first glance it appears to be a case of hysteria. TV showed aerial views of the train at Burbank. Just where you wanna stop a train that might have a bomb aboard: the airport.

Metrolink train halted over bomb scare - http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-metrolink-bomb-scare-20130416,0,5700545.story


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 16, 2013)

"At 12:28 p.m. a passenger aboard the 286 train headed toward Union Station from the Antelope Valley reported overhearing another passenger use the word "bomb" and alerted authorities."

/facepalm

/headdesk

Gosh, I can't imagine anyone using the word "bomb" today, considering everyone's been talking about Boston... I think I said, "Bomb," at least 14 times today.


----------



## leemell (Apr 16, 2013)

WhoozOn1st said:


> I was on my way out the door when I caught a TV report about this; all clear shortly after 2 p.m. Likely more detail in tomorrow's L.A. Times, but at first glance it appears to be a case of hysteria. TV showed aerial views of the train at Burbank. Just where you wanna stop a train that might have a bomb aboard: the airport.
> Metrolink train halted over bomb scare - http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-metrolink-bomb-scare-20130416,0,5700545.story


This appears to be at the Downtown Burbank station, which is a good1-2 miles from Bob Hope Airport. There is not airport stop on the Antelope Valley line, just the Ventura line.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> "At 12:28 p.m. a passenger aboard the 286 train headed toward Union Station from the Antelope Valley reported overhearing another passenger use the word "bomb" and alerted authorities."
> /facepalm
> 
> /headdesk
> ...


Expect this to continue for awhile. On trainorders a person was harassed by the CTA for taking pictures. He said the website says its allowed the employee said a bulletin was passed around banning it cause of boston yet those taking pics with cell phones were not challenged.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 17, 2013)

amtrakwolverine said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> > "At 12:28 p.m. a passenger aboard the 286 train headed toward Union Station from the Antelope Valley reported overhearing another passenger use the word "bomb" and alerted authorities."
> ...


Oh, for crying out loud...


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 17, 2013)

Not hysteria, and apparently not printworthy, either. Online update:

Man arrested in Metrolink bomb scare - http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-man-arrested-in-metrolink-bomb-scare-20130417,0,2382174.story
"A 53-year-old Lancaster man who claimed there was a bomb on a Metrolink train Tuesday was arrested after officials discovered he was subject to an outstanding warrant, police said.

"The man, who was not immediately identified, reportedly told a female passenger that there was a bomb on the train, which was coming from the Antelope Valley, said Burbank Police Sgt. Darin Ryburn.

"The woman reported the comment to the train conductor, who called police at 12:36 p.m. The conductor stopped the train at the [Downtown] Burbank station, located at 201 N. Front St."


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 17, 2013)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Not hysteria, and apparently not printworthy, either. Online update:
> 
> Man arrested in Metrolink bomb scare - http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-man-arrested-in-metrolink-bomb-scare-20130417,0,2382174.story
> 
> ...


Well NOW it makes sense. The original story just said someone said the word "bomb" and made it sound like the other passenger pulled a Chicken Little.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Not hysteria, and apparently not printworthy, either. Online update:
> ...


I thought the exact same thing Sorcha. The rush to get a story out right as it's breaking ALWAYS is inaccurate to some extent. The details emerge over time, in almost all stories.


----------

